# Social groups in Hoboken



## nomadnina (Feb 14, 2011)

We recently moved to Hoboken and I am trying to find a social groups in the area, coffee club, book club any club I don’t mind - we don’t have children and I am not permitted to work which makes meeting new people a bit harder but not impossible - any suggestions appreciated 
Thanks Nina


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you're looking for social groups, drop by your local library, or a church of your choosing, or look around to sign up for a class through a community college. The libraries, churches and even some supermarkets often have community bulletin boards where you can find posters for events, clubs, or other activities. Check the windows of local merchants for signs about events where you can hook up with clubs in the area.

Or, see what volunteer opportunities there are at local schools, libraries, churches or hospitals.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## nomadnina (Feb 14, 2011)

Great thanks Bev appreciate your assistance 
Nina


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Check the Friday edition of the local newspaper. Events for the week end and the following week are generally published that day.


----------

